# Anyone pregnant with temps below coverline?



## Tryandwish

I'm pretty certain this is all wishful thinking but there's a bit of me wondering and I'm sure you know what that's like!

My temps peaked to their highest ever 10dpo (Aug 13th) then fell for 3 days but stayed above my cover line. They then dropped below the coverline and I bled a little 15dpo. Enough to call it a period but not my usual flow of bleeding. My temps have stayed below the coverline but been up and down by 5 Celsius.

Haven't bothered testing because I bled but what is making me wonder is that i am suffering heartburn. I have never had heartburn in my life (I'm 25!) and never really known what it's like but I felt it a little when laying down after food around 12/13dpo. I have felt it several times since and getting a little worse each time. Had to take something for it yesterday as it was starting to get more than uncomfortable! Also been getting quite a few spots on my face. Symptoms before I bled (and stopped concentrating on every little thing) were increased appetite, craving fried egg white (but not fresh eggs!), increased urination, few night struggling to sleep, occasional cramping and bloating.

Anyone think its worth me testing FMU tomorrow? :shrug:


----------



## amjon

I'd do a test just to be sure.


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh and i still am :haha:


----------



## sweetm

Just do a test to be sure. I did cycle monitoring (temps, CM) to avoid getting pregnant, and I ended up pregnant (not the end of the world) - I actually ovulated on one of the "safe" days and I know this b/c DH and I didn't have sex for 2 weeks after that day. 

I thought there was no way I was pregnant even though I had tummy pains, constipation, heartburn and nausea. I thought I caught some weird stomach bug. Boy was I wrong!


----------



## Tryandwish

I did a test and of course it was negative! Just suddenly started getting heartburn for apparently no reason! :( 

Congratulations babyhopes2010 :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Tryandwish said:


> I'm pretty certain this is all wishful thinking but there's a bit of me wondering and I'm sure you know what that's like!
> 
> My temps peaked to their highest ever 10dpo (Aug 13th) then fell for 3 days but stayed above my cover line. They then dropped below the coverline and I bled a little 15dpo. Enough to call it a period but not my usual flow of bleeding. My temps have stayed below the coverline but been up and down by 5 Celsius.
> 
> Haven't bothered testing because I bled but what is making me wonder is that i am suffering heartburn. I have never had heartburn in my life (I'm 25!) and never really known what it's like but I felt it a little when laying down after food around 12/13dpo. I have felt it several times since and getting a little worse each time. Had to take something for it yesterday as it was starting to get more than uncomfortable! Also been getting quite a few spots on my face. Symptoms before I bled (and stopped concentrating on every little thing) were increased appetite, craving fried egg white (but not fresh eggs!), increased urination, few night struggling to sleep, occasional cramping and bloating.
> 
> Anyone think its worth me testing FMU tomorrow? :shrug:

Any joy with this? I'm havin very similar experience! I'm 12dpo today (cycle day 28) and my temp dropped under CL yesterday and still there today... No blood yet tho! And FX'd there isn't any... Or if there is going to be, it better shift it!! Lol. My cycle is normally between 26 - 28 day, with an unusual 31 day 1 last mth, and I got my hopes up then too... Grr. Xx


----------



## saskiatait

Yes! I got a positive test result a couple of days ago, at 15 days post ovulation (DPO), and 3 days late on my period. I thought I was out this month because I had a fever from 6-9 days post ovulation and especially when my temperature plunged below the coverline on 12 DPO. But, I took a test when I got to 3 days late and voila! I was/am pregnant!! I can't believe it. I was looking at this thread just a few days ago to answer the same question. My chart looks like the foothills of the Himalayas this month, and THIS is the one when I got pregnant. Just goes to show that this isn't such a fine science for all of us. Sometimes it just happens, despite all sorts of strange indicators! I was in shock because I really thought we were out of the game this month. Good luck to everybody!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Congratulations!


----------



## Cherry Bow

Congrats. My temps were and still are all over the place so I've just put it down as that's just me lol xx


----------



## sevenofnine

My temps never changed... constant as can be!

:wacko:


----------

